# Essential Oils Have Made a Difference!



## Moxy

I've been off the board for about a month, now. I decided to give the Doterra essential oils a shot for Moxy.

After a month of using these oils, I am happy to report that Moxy is doing much better! We have used On Guard daily to build and support her immune system. She gets one drop in her mouth every day. We used the purify blend topically on her ears to kill any yeast and bacteria that was causing her ear infections. We also used melaleuca in her ears for her ear aches.

It has been a month, and she is doing a lot better. No more tossing her head all over the place. She isn't whining and yelping every time someone touches her ears. We also applied the melaleuca topically on any dermatitis spots. She's no longer licking her paws, she's not as itchy and the hair on her elbows has grown back to cover up her callouses!

I am now a firm believer in these products, and I am so glad I have made the switch to a more natural approach to her health. She is definitely a happier dog!!

Just an aside - On Guard is a blend of wild orange, clove bud, cinnamon bark, eucalyptus, and rosemary oils. Purify is a blend of lemon, lime, pine, citronella, melaleuca, and cilantro oils. Melaleuca is derived from the tea tree. I researched and followed the information provided.


----------



## Freestep

Interesting, I didn't know you could take essential oils internally.

Tea Tree oil is great for ears, I've always used it in my ear cleaner recipe. It's soothing for skin irritations as well, I use it on myself for razor burn, bug bites, anything itchy or irritated. Works for dogs, too. 

I wouldn't use it on cats, though--they are very sensitive to essential oils.


----------



## Moxy

Yeah, there are very few that can be used on cats, and they have to be used at the children's dose...heavily diluted.

There are several that can be ingested...at least in this brand. I don't know about others.

Outside of Doterra products, I have used the Bach Flower Rescue Remedy on both our dogs and cat. It helped when our cat neurotically ripped his fur out.


----------



## bacchusk

Hi. Do you put the Purify blend and Melaleuca actually in the ears? Like put drops inside the ears? Or just on the skin of the ears? Hope I'm making sense what I'm asking. My GS, Bacchus, is doing the same thing your dog did by shaking his head, holding his head funny, and crying everytime someone touches his ears. Yet, when I took him to the vet they said his ears are not infected. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Moxy

bacchusk said:


> Hi. Do you put the Purify blend and Melaleuca actually in the ears? Like put drops inside the ears? Or just on the skin of the ears? Hope I'm making sense what I'm asking. My GS, Bacchus, is doing the same thing your dog did by shaking his head, holding his head funny, and crying everytime someone touches his ears. Yet, when I took him to the vet they said his ears are not infected. Thanks for your advice.


Do you use Doterra? If so, Melaleuca is for ear pain. Put a drop or 2 in a tablespoon of grape seed oil. Pout that directly in the ear and massage. Then, put one drop of undiluted Purify on the inside of each ear flap and rub into the ear flap skin. Do the melaleuca 3-4 times a day until the pain subsides....abt a week. I also use the melaleuca for cleaning her ears. The Purify should not go into the canal, just on the skin. It's got citronella in it, so it should also repel mosquitoes and fleas. Its VERY potent.


----------



## Moxy

When I said pour the melaleuca oil in the ear, I meant divide it between ears. Your poor dog! Hope his ears feel better soon!


----------



## bacchusk

Thanks so much for your help! I truly appreciate it!
I haven't used Doterra, but when I read your blog entry I just bought the oils you suggested from their website and they came in the mail today.  It sounded to me like your GS was doing the exact thing mine is. 
Gosh, I haven't heard of grape seed oil. Looks like I can get it online. Do you get it in a grocery store? Or do you think I can use another oil, like olive oil?
Bacchus and I thank you!!
Best,
Karin



Moxy said:


> Do you use Doterra? If so, Melaleuca is for ear pain. Put a drop or 2 in a tablespoon of grape seed oil. Pout that directly in the ear and massage. Then, put one drop of undiluted Purify on the inside of each ear flap and rub into the ear flap skin. Do the melaleuca 3-4 times a day until the pain subsides....abt a week. I also use the melaleuca for cleaning her ears. The Purify should not go into the canal, just on the skin. It's got citronella in it, so it should also repel mosquitoes and fleas. Its VERY potent.


----------



## Moxy

bacchusk said:


> Thanks so much for your help! I truly appreciate it!
> I haven't used Doterra, but when I read your blog entry I just bought the oils you suggested from their website and they came in the mail today.  It sounded to me like your GS was doing the exact thing mine is.
> Gosh, I haven't heard of grape seed oil. Looks like I can get it online. Do you get it in a grocery store? Or do you think I can use another oil, like olive oil?
> Bacchus and I thank you!!
> Best,
> Karin


You should be able to find it at your local grocery store. It's green in color. Extra virgin olive oil can be used as well.

Try one drop of purify rubbed into the skin of each ear morning and night, and the melaleuca as we talked about 3-4 times a day. With Moxy, the pain cleared up within a week. He will yelp, but make sure to massage the base of the ear for at least 10 seconds after putting the melaleuca in. This will work the oil in and help break up the wax. Expect a lot of head flipping for an hour or so after you put the oil in. You may see a lot of brown or black stuff come out, but that's wax and debris.


----------



## Moxy

Really hoping poor Bacchus feels better! It's so hard to see them miserable, know something is wrong, but can't get any answers.

Let me know how it goes.


----------



## bacchusk

Thank You sooooooo much for your help! Appreciate it!


Moxy said:


> You should be able to find it at your local grocery store. It's green in color. Extra virgin olive oil can be used as well.
> 
> Try one drop of purify rubbed into the skin of each ear morning and night, and the melaleuca as we talked about 3-4 times a day. With Moxy, the pain cleared up within a week. He will yelp, but make sure to massage the base of the ear for at least 10 seconds after putting the melaleuca in. This will work the oil in and help break up the wax. Expect a lot of head flipping for an hour or so after you put the oil in. You may see a lot of brown or black stuff come out, but that's wax and debris.


----------



## Moxy

bacchusk said:


> Thank You sooooooo much for your help! Appreciate it!


You're welcome! How is Bacchus?


----------

